# camp site or ths close to Harlow Essex



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi all I am looking for a campsite or temp holiday site CC&C member close as possible to Harlow for the 14,15 & 16th of may. 7.5mtr motorhome two adults & two dogs self sufficent no services required will be away during the day only need it for overnighting may require a later return on the friday night (suprise party) any suggestion please.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

There is one at Dobbs Weir which is about 1 1/2 mile from Harlow and there uses to be one in Royden by the railway crossing but not sure whether it takes tours now. Also the CCC site in Hertford which is about 4/5 mile from Harlow.The latter is best for larger units and straight forward into Harlow by bus /car .


----------

